# Is He Being Vindictive or What?



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

I removed my post.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Pouting. Angry. Passive aggressiveness. You may never know if he doesn't want to tell you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

